
Starboard kubectl plugin for security scans of clusters and workloads - kronin
https://github.com/aquasecurity/starboard/blob/master/README.md
======
ramimac
Aqua has been releasing some really great k8s security tools recently.

kube-bench [1] and kube-hunter [2] are worth a look as well.

[1] [https://github.com/aquasecurity/kube-
bench](https://github.com/aquasecurity/kube-bench) [2]
[https://github.com/aquasecurity/kube-
hunter](https://github.com/aquasecurity/kube-hunter)

~~~
kronin
2 of starboard's capabilities are to run kube-bench and kube-hunter, and yeah,
aqua has been doing some great work for the community in this space.

